# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > ترمیم معدل و دیپلم مجدد >  پیش دانشگاهی ریاضی به تجربی

## white

با سلام.آیا میشه کسی که دیپلم و پیش دانشگاهیش ریاضی بوده دیپلم و پیش دانشگاهی تجربی رو مجدد بگیره؟
برای شرکت در کنکور نمیخواد.

----------


## mahsa dr

سلام دوست عزیز 
من خودم پیش دانشگاهی هم ریاضی خوندم وامسال کنکور تجربی شرکت کردم 
لازم نیست که حتما دیپلم تجربی بگیرید فقط باید کتاب های زیست رو بخونید .

----------


## adibsnay

> با سلام.آیا میشه کسی که دیپلم و پیش دانشگاهیش ریاضی بوده دیپلم و پیش دانشگاهی تجربی رو مجدد بگیره؟
> برای شرکت در کنکور نمیخواد.


نه نمیشه اگه میشد همه میومدن تجربی رو عالی میگرفتن یا من خودم دوباره میرفتم درسای سال سوم رو ی بار دیگه امتحان میدادم
ولی میتونی کنکور تجربی بدی مشکلی نیس

----------


## white

اخه اینو برای کسی می پرسم که میخواد دیپلم تجربی و پیش دانشگاهی تجربی بگیره تا بتونه برای پزشکی خارج پذیرش بگیره.چون اونجا گفتن که حتما باید پیش دانشگاهیش تجربی باشه.پیش دانشگاهی و سال 85 گرفته.

----------

